# Blu-ray als Backup-Medium?



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ist Blu-ray das sicherste Backup-Medium?

Ich hab dazu mal etwas im Netz gesucht und Beschreibungen von Rohlingen gelesen, in einer für einen sehr teuren Markenrohling wurde behauptet, die Daten seien ähnlich wie in Stein gemeißelt und würden rund 1000 Jahre halten, das kann ich aber nicht so recht glauben, oder stimmt das tatsächlich?

Sind Blu-ray-Rohlinge dann gleichsicher wie CD und DVD oder wirklich noch sicherer?

Rechnet sich denn Blu-ray schon gegenüber DVDs, wenn man sagen wir mal ca. >64 GB sichern will?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2017)

Vom Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor her ist für den normalsterblichen User eine normale HDD das beste Backupmedium.
In so einem USB-Gehäuse kann man die Festplatte praktisch überall ansteckenund sie lässt sich beliebig oft beschreiben.
Ich seh da keinen Vorteil einer BD, besonders bei dem sterbenden Zweig der optischen Datenträger.
Ein einziges Backupmedium gibts sowieso nicht, ein gutes Backup besteht immer aus mehr als nur einem Datenträger.

Diese 1000 Jahre Garantie ist ein nettes Werbeversprechen, ein paar hundert Jahre wird das schon halten und was ist dann?
Die User die das einklagen könnten sind dann entweder verstorben oder es gibt kein funktionierendes BD-Laufwerk mehr.
Garantien über 30 Jahre sind in der EU sowieso problematisch.

Für ein wirklich sicheres Backup gibt es die 3-2-1 Regel:
Haben Sie Ihre Daten in 3-facher Kopie zur Verfügung
Speichern Sie Ihre Daten auf 2 verschiedenen Technologien (Festplatte, NAS, CD, etc..)
Haben Sie 1 Datensicherung immer außer Haus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Januar 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach rechnet sich eine Bluray nur, wenn du folgende Dinge dein eigen nennst:

1. BD Brenner
2. entsprechende Software
3. einen Stapel Disks

Ansonsten werden dafür erst mal 100€ (grob geschätzt) fällig. Dafür würde ich mir lieber eine ext. 2 TB Festplatte holen 

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## fotoman (24. Januar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ist Blu-ray das sicherste Backup-Medium?


Welchen Sinn haben einmalig beschreibbare Datenträger als Backup-Medium? Beim Wunsch nach einer Langzeitarchivierung sieht es für mich anders aus.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Rechnet sich denn Blu-ray schon gegenüber DVDs, wenn man sagen wir mal ca. >64 GB sichern will?


Was das ganze kostet, kannst ja nun selber berechnen. Dagegen ist dann auch der Aufwand zu setzen, spätestens alle 4,3 GB das Medium zu wechseln oder erst nach 25 GB (oder gar 100 GB,  wenn Du dreilagigen BD vertraust).

Ob es sich am Ende für eine Langzeitarchivierung lohnt, ein Medium zu brennen und für die nächsten 10, 20 oder 70 Jahre zu vergessen oder die Daten auf eine HDD zu schreiben, die mit Glück ihre Daten vieleicht 20 Jahre behält, muss auch jeder für sich entscheiden. Bei solchen Zeiten sollte man sich zusätzlich Gedanken um die Datenformate machen.

Für ein Backup von veränderlichen Daten würde ich niemals einmal beschreibbare Medien nutzen, als Backup des unveränderlichen Langzeitarchivs u.U. schon. Aber auch dort ist mir der Aufwand, dutzende von BD regelmäßig auf korrkte Lesbarkeit zu prüfen zu hoch, weshalb bei mir alles auf HDDs landet, deren Datenkonsistenz jährlich geprüft wird. Das dauert zwar auch (auf Grund von USB2-Gehäusen) eininge Stunden, erfordert aber wenigstens keinen manuellen Eingriff.

Für so kleine Datenmengen wie 64 GB würde ich wohl bei den Medien bleiben, für die ich bereits mind. ein schreibfähiges Laufwerk hätte. Ich habe das ganze vor einingen Jahren nach gut 110 DVD-R (und genauso vielen DVD-RAM) aufgegeben, weil der Aufwand nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen war.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Januar 2017)

also ich nutze BL-CD´s ab 50gb, festplatten sind zwar ein nettes medium"habe merhrer" aber ich erlebe grade selbst ein FallOut mit einer Jupiter160gb, sprich platte streikt und Daten lassen sich stückchenweise nur rüber schieben, sie klackert und verlässt ab und zu ihre spure sodass der Kopiervorgang verloren geht, aus dem nix, sag ich mal, gestern lief das ganze noch, heute das Fallout.

man sollte immer (IMMER) ein plan B zur Seite haben, sonst ist man von heute auf morgen die Daten los.

bei BL-cd´s gibts mittlerweile auch XXL-100Gb cd´s find ich persönlich nice.


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> aber ich erlebe grade selbst ein FallOut mit einer Jupiter160gb


Die ist ja auch schon 8-10 Jahre alt. Für eines von mehreren Backups wäre sowas für mich noch brauchbar, aber dann hätte ich mind. eine Kopie auf einer neueren Platte.

Eine meiner (ext. gelagerten) Backup-Platten ist ähnlich alt, wird aber seit Jahren nur noch exakt einmal im Jahr zur Überprüfung angeschaltet und ist mit 500 GB "etwas" größer. Sollte sie doch mal kaputt gehen, gibt es eine neue Platte und die Daten werden aus den beiden anderen Datenquellen wieder hergestellt.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Januar 2017)

jip, zeit für den Hardware-Friedhof.

konnte mit glück das wuchtigste sichern.
emmm ja ich hab hier mehrere platten, die jupiter war als Übergangs platte, sprich ich hatte nix zur Hand, kaum war meine ssd eingetroffen fing die HDD am gleichen Abend an Probleme zu machen und nein da ist nicht inseminiert, es war einfach Schicksal, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

hatte vorher win8.1 drauf, dann wollte ich das win8.1 wieder auf die ssd installieren, doch das ging nicht, er sagte das der key nicht überprüft werden konnte und ich ja das medium kontrollieren soll, ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären, da lief doch die ganze zeit, warum jetzt nicht mehr? windows7 lief dagegen nun einwandfrei, ich versteh es einfach nicht.

An dem Te, denk an die daten sicherung, gerne auch mal eine cd, grade die XL-BL sind sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2017)

Gibts denn auch mehrfach beschreibbare XL-Blu-Rays mit 100 GB die sicher sind?
Oder sind nur einmal beschreibbare wirklich sicher?

Ich komme nur auf das Thema Blu-Ray, weil ich gar kein einziges Blu-Ray-Laufwerk habe, nichtmal einen Player am TV und eben den hätte ich gerne um Blu-Ray-Filme kaufen und schauen zu können, aber ein Blu-Ray-Player mit eigenen Gehäuse, also für den TV ist wohl auch nicht nennenswert günstiger als ein Blu-Ray-Brenner, den ich dann in den neusten meiner PCs einbauen könnte und dort könnte ich ihn dann eben auch fürs Backup nehmen.
Allerdings meinte ich mit Backup schon Langzeitarchivierung von Daten, die ich nicht mehr ändere, es kommen zwar immer im Laufe der Zeit wieder neue Daten hinzu, aber die könnte ich dann ja Stück für Stück wieder auf eine neue Blu-Ray oder DVD brennen lassen, sofern DVDs nicht unsicherer sind?
Nur jetzt für alles DVDs zu nehmen wäre mir zu nervig, weil ich jetzt schon mindestens 60 GB Daten habe.
Ich sichere die natürlich mehrfach, einmal sind sie auf mindestens 2 PCs (auf SSDs oder HDDs), dann auf 1-2 USB-Sticks und einer externen Platte, die allerdings auch schonmal Probleme machte und über 10 Jahre alt ist, allerdings in den gut 10 Jahren vielleicht nur ca. 5 mal für 1-2 Stunden in Betrieb war.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Januar 2017)

Das mit den langzeit und so ist immer so eine Sache, es gibt eigentlich wenn man es richtig machen will kein Weg an einer nas mit mehreren Platten vorbei.

cds zu brennen ist immer sinnvoll da die Daten Save sind und sich mit der Zeit nicht ändern, diese CDs musst du dann sehr gut aufbewahren, Blue disks halten länger als eine dvd.

usb sticks musst du Regel recht am Strom haben sonst droht Daten Verlust mit der Zeit.

externe Platte ist immer gut, hab auch mehrere und fahr seit Jahren gut damit, mach die auch nur an wen ich was brauch oder drauf mach.

An deiner Stelle würde ich bei der externen hdd bleiben, und falls die Faxen schiebt, Kauf dir eine gute WD oder HGST und gut ist.

denk dabei immer an Plan B.


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibts denn auch mehrfach beschreibbare XL-Blu-Rays mit 100 GB die sicher sind?
> Oder sind nur einmal beschreibbare wirklich sicher?


Es wird die niemand garantieren, dass Deine Daten auf irgendeinem Medium sicher sind. Alle Langzeittests (oder eher Prognosen auf Basis von Kurzzeittests) erfordern eine entsprechende Lagerung unter definierten Temperaturen und Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Es gibt auch (in D derzeit exakt eine) BD-RE mit 100 GB. Welches Laufwerk die beschreiben kann musst Du halt suchen.
Panasonic BD-RE XL DL 100GB 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde eher dreilagige MDisc nehmen, oder für ein Backup, das nach ein paar Monaten wieder überschrieben wird, HDDs.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings meinte ich mit Backup schon Langzeitarchivierung von Daten, die ich nicht mehr ändere, es kommen zwar immer im Laufe der Zeit wieder neue Daten hinzu, aber die könnte ich dann ja Stück für Stück wieder auf eine neue Blu-Ray oder DVD brennen lassen, sofern DVDs nicht unsicherer sind?


Wenn Du Deinem Brennprozess zu 100% vertraust, mag das funktionieren. Da hast Du 60 GB an Daten auf der BD, schreibst eine weitere Session und das ganze geht schief (Stromausfall oder was auch immer). Mit Pech sind die alten Sessions danach auch nur noch mittels Backup-Programm zu lesen, weil das "Inhaltsverzeichis" mit dem Verweis auf alle Sessions in keinem zulässigen Zusatzand ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur jetzt für alles DVDs zu nehmen wäre mir zu nervig, weil ich jetzt schon mindestens 60 GB Daten habe.


60/4 = 15 Medien. Selbst mit DVD-RAM sind das keine 15 Stunden (und 15 Medienwechsel). Einzig das Aufteilen der Daten kann lästig sein.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass ich meine bis zu 15 Jahre alten DVD-R noch fehlerfrei lesen kann. Die Medien hatte ich damals aber auch für meinen Brenner ausgesucht und dazu "schön" langsam gebrannt. Alles, was ich damals falsch oder auf vermeintlich billigen Medien gebrannt hatte, war mit Glück für 2-3 Jahre lesbar.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären, da  lief doch die ganze zeit, warum jetzt nicht mehr?


Wir hatten bis  vor einem Jahr in der Firma noch uralte HP-UX Server im Einsatz, die in den  letzten (mind.) 5 Betriebsjahren niemals ausgeschaltet wurden. War das  doch mal bei einem nötig, konnte man schon vorher beim HP-Support  anrufen, dass eine der Platten garantiert nicht mehr anlief oder nach  dem Start Fehler hatte.

Ähnliches galt auch für das nur alle 3  Monate genutzte MO-Laufwerk für die Langzeitarchivierung der Datenbank.  Die Medien waren auch nach 15 jahren noch fehlerfrei lesba, wenn man  irgendwo ein kompatibeles und funktionierendes Laufwerk aufgetrieben  hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2017)

Ich nutze schon seit einiger Zeit normale BD-R als Backup/Archiv, kann nichts schlechtes drüber berichten. Alles was nur kurzzeitig (~1 Jahr) gelagert wird landet auf meinem Server mit Raid 5.




Abductee schrieb:


> Vom Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor her ist für den normalsterblichen User eine normale HDD das beste Backupmedium.


HDDs sind mit Abstand das schlechteste Backup Medium weil man nie wissen kann, ob die Platte beim nächsten Mal noch anläuft.

Wenn man eine Bluray nicht grade mechanisch beschädigt, dann ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich das sie nicht mehr gelesen wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ist Blu-ray das sicherste Backup-Medium?


Ich sag es mal so, fast alle meine gebrannten CD`s und DVD`s halten ihre daten noch, sogar die 2x traxdata CD`s aus den anfangszeiten.
Bei den blueray-medien solltest du aber darauf achten, das du HTL-medien nimmst. Die sind anorganisch und zersetzen sich nicht so schnell wie die organischen LTH. (LTH braucht auch unbedingt einen aktuellen brenner) 
Dazu mußt du natürlich auch ordentliche medien nehmen, was in deutschland garnicht so einfach ist. Ich hab mir zuletzt panasonic als japan-import besorgt (allerdings dual-layer), weil ich hier keine gefunden habe. 
Von vorteil sind übrigens single-layer medien, da alle weiteren schichten in ihrer haltbarkeit ziemlich schnell abnehmen dürften.
Und zu guter letzt brauchst du noch einen vernünftigen brenner. Ich mache um LG generell einen bogen. Das ist mir zuviel tüftelei da einen halbwegs brauchbaren rohling dafür zu finden und dann ist mir sowas schon nach kurzer zeit gestorben. Wenn ich mir mal einen ersatz-brenner besorgen muß, dann hoffe ich noch matshita/panasonic zu bekommen. Momentan haben die allerdings nur noch slim-laufwerke im angebot, die man in ein externes gehäuse stecken müßte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2017)

Ich brenne seit 2013 LTH und davon ist noch keine unlesbar geworden. Ich habe generell noch keine Disk, die nicht mehr fehlerfrei gelesen werden kann. Selbst über 20 Jahre alte CD-R sind absolut kein Problem. Und das obwohl ich immer mit maximal möglicher Geschwindigkeit brenne.(außer Audio CDs)


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HDDs sind mit Abstand das schlechteste Backup Medium weil man nie wissen kann, ob die Platte beim nächsten Mal noch anläuft.
> 
> Wenn man eine Bluray nicht grade mechanisch beschädigt, dann ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich das sie nicht mehr gelesen wird.



Bei keinem Medium hast du die Sicherheit die du hier beschreibst.
Deswegen macht man sich auch mehrere Kopien.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2017)

Trotzdem sind HDDs extrem anfällig, weil sie halt so viele Teile haben, die Defekte hervorrufen können. Eine Bluray brincht nicht einfach so durch oder zerkratzt vom rumliegen.

Also ich habe nicht eine alte Festplatte, die noch geht. Irgendwann verrecken die Platten alle.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich brenne seit 2013 LTH und davon ist noch keine unlesbar geworden.


Das ist auch noch kein alter.   Wir sprechen da in 5-6 jahren nochmal drüber und bis dahin lagerst du  sie hoffentlich dunkel und ohne übermäßige temperatur-schwankungen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind HDDs extrem anfällig, weil sie halt so viele Teile haben, die Defekte hervorrufen können.


Das halte ich noch für das kleinste problem. Die festplatten-mechanik ist bei mir bis jetzt höchsten 1-2 mal verreckt. (lass mich mal 10-15 platten bis jetzt gehabt haben)
Das größere problem, und das gerade bei modernen platten, ist die magnetische speicherung. Mir sind auf einer aktuellen platte schon dateien gestorben und das ohne ersichtlichen grund. (ich löse selbst die defragmentierung nur manuell aus und das vieleicht 1x in 2 jahren)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2017)

Bei mir liegen die im Schrank bei 20-30°C, so wie alle anderen 20+ Jahre alten CDs und DVDs auch.  Ich denke nicht das die Blurays nach 10 Jahren schon verrecken... Mal schauen.


----------



## fotoman (25. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist mir zuviel tüftelei da einen halbwegs brauchbaren rohling dafür zu finden und dann ist mir sowas schon nach kurzer zeit gestorben.


Gibt es denn noch irgendinene BD-Brenner, mit dem man die "Qualitätsdaten" auch wieder auslesen kann? Auf eigene Langzeittests hätte ich keine Lust, meine damaligen Tests mit DVD-R haben sich bis heute bewährt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich brenne seit 2013 LTH und davon ist noch  keine unlesbar geworden. Ich habe generell noch keine Disk, die nicht  mehr fehlerfrei gelesen werden kann.


Hast Du zu all Deinen  >250 BDs entsprechende Prüfsummen oder vertraust Du darauf, dass  "lesbar" auch "korrekt" bedeutet?

Wobei ich es über die Jahre  auch nicht schaffe, meine Zimmer auf 20-30°C zu halten. Dazu fehlt mir  sowohl die Klimaanlage im Sommer wie auch der Wille, nur für die Backups  die Wohnung währen meiner Abwesenheit tagelang auf mind. 20°C zu  heizen. Die Lagerung im Keller macht bei der Luftfeuchtigkeit auch  keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2017)

Seit meiner ersten Festplatte, die ich noch für den Amiga 2000 kaufte, das müßte grob geschätzt so um 1989 rum gewesen sein, hatte ich mindestens 2 defekte Festplatten, eines war eine Segeate 110 MB,  grob geschätzt aus dem Jahr 1991, eines eine IBM Deskstar... 40 GB aus dem Jahr 2001, wobei ich davon zwei im RAID0 hatte und nicht weiß ob beide oder nur eine defekt war(en).
Ansonsten hab ich kürzlich noch eine WD Blue 1 TB ausgemustert, aber nicht weil sie ausfiel, sondern wegen lauter Geräusche und Vibrationen. 
Die anderen Platten laufen alle noch soweit ich sie denn mal teste, die älteste die ich noch im Betrieb habe ist eine Maxtor von 2004, die läuft noch problemlos und hatte nie merklichen Datenverlust.

Aber geheuer sind mir Festplatten auch nicht, zum einen wegen der vielen beweglichen Teile, zum anderen wegen der magnetischen Speicherung, ich vertraue da eher auf gute SSDs (keine beweglichen Teile, soweit ich weiß kein Magnetismus im Spiel...).

Was das Brennen angeht, habe ich so gut wie keine Erfahrungen, fast immer wenn ich mal was brennen wollte, ging das irgendwie nicht, meist hat der Brenner den Rohling gar nicht erst erkannt und konnte nicht drauf zugreifen. Bei meinem ältesten Brennerlaufwerk von 2004 bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob das nicht einen Defekt hat.
Meist hab ich aus Bequemlichkeit immer auf USB-Sticks gesichert und die Daten auf mehreren PCs gespeichert, da meine beiden Haupt-PCs nun keine Festplatten mehr haben, hoffe ich das die Daten auf den SSDs auch etwas sicherer sind.
Denn selbst wenn ich es noch erleben sollte, daß mal eine SSD ihre Schreibzyklen aufgebraucht hat, müßte sie ja eigentlich immer noch lesen können.

Zurück zum Bluray, welchen Brenner würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Hast Du zu all Deinen  >250 BDs entsprechende Prüfsummen oder vertraust Du darauf, dass  "lesbar" auch "korrekt" bedeutet?


Ja habe ich. Die Dateien auf den BDs sind quasi alle in WinRAR Archiven, also kann ich mit einem Klick sofort sehen ob die noch perfekt sind.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Denn selbst wenn ich es noch erleben sollte, daß mal eine SSD ihre Schreibzyklen aufgebraucht hat, müßte sie ja eigentlich immer noch lesen können.
> 
> Zurück zum Bluray, welchen Brenner würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?


SSDs brauchen in etwa jedes Jahr einmal Strom, sonst sind alle Daten weg. Wenn eine SSD ihre Schreibzyklen erreicht hat ist das Dateisystem unbrauchbar und nicht mehr auslesbar.

LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2017)

Also die LG sind nicht das gelbe vom ei und wer weiß ob sie ihre brenn-qualität mittlerweile mal im griff haben. (zumindest bei DVD`s waren die unterirdisch und gerüchteweise die laufwerke auch nicht sonderlich haltbar)
Ich würde Pioneer oder Panasonic/Matshita empfehlen, wobei man für zweiteres ein externes gehäuse benötigt. (anschluß via usb) Dazu können beide alles gängige bis zur BDXL-RE.


fotoman schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch irgendinene BD-Brenner, mit dem  man die "Qualitätsdaten" auch wieder auslesen kann?


Da muß man sich wohl entweder einen alten liteOn besorgen oder der Pioneer kann das ggf. auch. Bei panasonic schaut es in der hinsicht glaub ich schlecht aus.
Ich  hatte da auch mal einen thread gefunden wo diverse rohlinge getestet  wurden, aber den finde ich auf die schnelle nicht wieder. Auslesen kann man das ja mit einem kostenlosen programm von nero.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2017)

Ein externer Brenner wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht, dann kann ich den an jeden PC anschließen, allerdings nervig wenn er auch noch einen Stromstecker braucht, oder wird der nur über USB auch mit Strom versorgt?
Ist das Laufwerk über USB dann langsamer als ein internes am SATA?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2017)

Also es gibt USB 3-gehäuse für slim-laufwerke. Da braucht es keine extra stromanschluß, zumal slim-laufwerke eh für den mobilen bereich gedacht sind und von daher nicht sonderlich viel strom benötigen. Mit usb 3 dürfte es dann auch keine einschränkung in sachen geschwindigkeit geben, wobei optische laufwerke jetzt nicht für ihre rasanz bekannt sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also die LG sind nicht das gelbe vom ei und wer weiß ob sie ihre brenn-qualität mittlerweile mal im griff haben. (zumindest bei DVD`s waren die unterirdisch und gerüchteweise die laufwerke auch nicht sonderlich haltbar)


Ich habe Gerüchte gehört das in RAM Alienschleim mit verbaut wird als Katalysator. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich auch als DVD Brenner nur LG und die Brenner haben einige 100er Spindeln leer gemacht und bis jetzt kein Ausfall. Alle 10 LG Brenner die ich habe funktionieren auch noch 1A.(2 Blu Ray und 8 DVD)

Nen weiterer Pluspunkt für LG ist das die meistens sehr gut mit EAC funtionieren. Eher seltene Laufwerke bekommt man häufiger nicht richtig ans laufen mangels Unterstützung.

Der olle Slim Brenner ist ja brutal langsam...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe Gerüchte gehört das in RAM Alienschleim mit verbaut wird als Katalysator.


...und schlechter/überlagerter alienschleim sorgt dabei für schlechte transferraten. Wußtest du das nicht? 


> Bis jetzt hatte ich auch als DVD Brenner nur LG und die Brenner haben einige 100er Spindeln leer gemacht und bis jetzt kein Ausfall. Alle 10 LG Brenner die ich habe funktionieren auch noch 1A.(2 Blu Ray und 8 DVD)


Die tatsache das du bis jetzt 10 stück hattest sagt ja so einiges.  Ich bin, seitdem man 2x cd brennen kann, mit 5-6 geräten aus gekommen inkl. einem scsi dvd-RAM brenner (5,2GB pro doppelseitigem medium) und das selbe noch mal als IDE-variante (glaube 9,4GB pro 2-seitigem medium). 


> Nen weiterer Pluspunkt für LG ist das die meistens sehr gut mit EAC funtionieren. Eher seltene Laufwerke bekommt man häufiger nicht richtig ans laufen mangels Unterstützung.


Audio-extraktion ist ein (streit-) thema für sich. Das hab ich aber maximal vor jahren am rande betrachtet.


> Der olle Slim Brenner ist ja brutal langsam...


Schnell ist nicht immer gut. So wie ich das sehe liegt das optimum ca. bei 6-facher geschwindigkeit, wobei einige rohlinge sicherlich auch 4-fach verlangen für ein optimales ergebniss. Das kann der brenner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die tatsache das du bis jetzt 10 stück hattest sagt ja so einiges.  Ich bin, seitdem man 2x cd brennen kann, mit 5-6 geräten aus gekommen inkl. einem scsi dvd-RAM brenner (5,2GB pro doppelseitigem medium) und das selbe noch mal als IDE-variante (glaube 9,4GB pro 2-seitigem medium).


Ich habe 6 PCs, 4 Laptops und nen Server... Da kommen schon ein paar Brenner zusammen. Früher hatte ich auch grundsätzlich 2 im PC.


----------



## fotoman (28. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß man sich wohl entweder einen alten liteOn besorgen oder der Pioneer kann das ggf. auch.


Alte Brenner fallen für mich schonmal aus. Wenn ich schon >70 Euro für sowas ausgebe, dann muss das Gerät auch BD-XL (als BD-R, BD-RE und M-Disc) brennen können. Bliebe u.U. noch einer der wenigen Pioneers übrig.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auslesen kann man das ja mit einem kostenlosen programm von nero.


Kann Nero DiscSpeed aus dem Kauf-Nero mit BD umgehen? Alles, was ich zum kostenlosen Nero DiscSpeed (bis zur wohl neuesten  Version 12) finde, spricht nur von CD und DVD.

Mir ist das alles jedenfalls zu ungenau, um mich für eine Langzeitarchivierung darauf zu verlassen. Bevor ich dann 70 Euro für das Laufwerk und nochmal 40 Euro (BD-R 100GB) oder 75 Euro (M-Disc 100GB) für 500 GB an Archivierungsplatz ausgebe, investiere ich das Geld für die derzeit benötigten ca. 1,8 TB lieber über die Jahre in ein paar HDDs und den Aufwand, diese jährlich zu prüfen.

Im Endeffekt bleibt es für mich daher leider bei meiner Einschätzung der letzten 10 Jahre: die Speicherindustrie kommt mit den Speicherkapazitäten von Archivierungsmedien, die inkl. Laufwerk auch preislich attraktiv sind, einfach nicht hinterher. Oder die Medienindustrie hat sie so fest im Würgegriff, dass sie jegliche Weiterentwicklung zur Marktreife einstellen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Alte Brenner fallen für mich schonmal aus. Wenn ich schon >70 Euro für sowas ausgebe, dann muss das Gerät auch BD-XL (als BD-R, BD-RE und M-Disc) brennen können. Bliebe u.U. noch einer der wenigen Pioneers übrig.


Hab mich gestern erstmal wieder mit dem thema beschäftigt und es scheinen nur die alten geräte zu gehen. (halt alles was irgendwie auf liteon basiert) Allerdings benutzen fast alle opti drive control zum auslesen und das wird seit 2012 nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. 


> Kann Nero DiscSpeed aus dem Kauf-Nero mit BD umgehen? Alles, was ich zum kostenlosen Nero DiscSpeed (bis zur wohl neuesten  Version 12) finde, spricht nur von CD und DVD.


Da bin ich gerade komplett überfragt. Da ist bloß mal was am rande aufgetaucht. Wie gesagt, die meisten nehmen opti drive control.


> Mir ist das alles jedenfalls zu ungenau, um mich für eine Langzeitarchivierung darauf zu verlassen. Bevor ich dann 70 Euro für das Laufwerk und nochmal 40 Euro (BD-R 100GB) oder 75 Euro (M-Disc 100GB) für 500 GB an Archivierungsplatz ausgebe, investiere ich das Geld für die derzeit benötigten ca. 1,8 TB lieber über die Jahre in ein paar HDDs und den Aufwand, diese jährlich zu prüfen.


Seitdem mir auf platte einzelne dateien gestorben sind, hab ich da kein vertrauen mehr. Das war bei mir erst der impuls überhaupt auf blueray zu setzen. Die letzte platte, die die daten auch zuverlässig hielt, war glaub ich ein 500GB oder 1TB-modell von samsung.


> Im Endeffekt bleibt es für mich daher leider bei meiner Einschätzung der letzten 10 Jahre: die Speicherindustrie kommt mit den Speicherkapazitäten von Archivierungsmedien, die inkl. Laufwerk auch preislich attraktiv sind, einfach nicht hinterher. Oder die Medienindustrie hat sie so fest im Würgegriff, dass sie jegliche Weiterentwicklung zur Marktreife einstellen.


Das wird schlicht zu teuer werden mit dem alternativen speichermethoden. Da will ja eine film- und musik-industrie mit verdienen, weil man damit ja auch kopien geschützter datenträger mit anlegen kann.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> investiere ich das Geld für die derzeit benötigten ca. 1,8 TB lieber  über die Jahre in ein paar HDDs und den Aufwand, diese jährlich zu  prüfen.



Ich sichere auf meine HDD`s immer abwechselnd, somit hab ich einen gewissen zeitlichen Versatz und könnte zur Not auch auf die vorherige Version zurückgreifen.
Dazu hab ich drei alte WD Green`s und die laufen alle noch wie ein Uhrwerk. SMART ist Top, die machen keine Geräusche und Daten sind mir auch noch keine verloren gegangen.
Die Server-Statistik würde den Toshibas eine lange Laufzeit bescheinigen. 

Luxus:
Toshiba Surveillance HDD MD04ABA-V 4TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Toshiba N300 High-Reliability 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den Otto-Normalverbraucher würd ich einfach empfehlen zwei unterschiedliche USB 3.0 HDDs zu kaufen und abwechselnd darauf zu sichern.
Extern mit Typ: HDD, Formfaktor: 2.5", Anzahl Datenträger: 1, Kapazität ab 1TB, Anschluss intern: SATA, Anschluss extern: USB 3.0, Lüftergröße: kein Lüfter, Herstellergarantie: 3 Jahre Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (28. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Seitdem mir auf platte einzelne dateien gestorben sind, hab ich da kein vertrauen mehr. Das war bei mir erst der impuls überhaupt auf blueray zu setzen. Die letzte platte, die die daten auch zuverlässig hielt, war glaub ich ein 500GB oder 1TB-modell von samsung.


Dann scheint sich bei mir das zu bestätigen, was ich an mehreren Stellen im Netz schon gelesen habe. EInfach nur speichern und dann Jahrelang vergesen sollte man die Daten auf der HDD nicht. Lässt man die Platte aber regelmäßig "lange genug" laufen (was auch immer das bedeuten mag) und greift auf die Daten zu (auch lesend), dann erneuert die Firmware der Platte im Zweifel die Magnetisierung der Daten. Das ext. gelagerte Archiv ist zum Teil seit 2008 auf der selben 1 TB Platte geschrieben, die seit Ende 2011 voll ist. Seitdem wird sie einmal jährlich komplett mittels Prüfsummen überprüft, was auch Ende 2016 noch ohne einen einzigen Datenfehler abgelaufen ist. Die zweite Platte wurde von 2011 bis 2015 immer wieder Aufgefüllt und zeigt auch noch keine Probleme, obwohl die physikalisch genauso alt ist.

Ähnliches gilt für die ebenso alte Version des Bildarchivs in meiner lokalen HDD-Sicherung und auf dem NAS (die ist aber max. von Ende 2010).



Abductee schrieb:


> Den Otto-Normalverbraucher würd ich einfach  empfehlen zwei unterschiedliche USB 3.0 HDDs zu kaufen und abwechselnd  darauf zu sichern.


Für die Daten, die sich regelmäßig ändern, nutze ich ich auch seit Jahren "irgendwelche"  ext. HDDs

Ich suche nur immer noch noch einem dauerhaften Speichermedium mit genügend Platz und vertretbaren  Preisen für Medien und Laufwerke. Ich würde halt insb. mein  Bildarchiv (das nur erweitert, bei dem Altdaten aber niemals wieder geändert  oder gelöscht werden) sichern und dann die Sicherung im Schrank vergessen.

Anfänglich  habe ich die Daten auf DVD-R und DVD-RAM geschrieben und die Medien bei  jeder neuen Rohling-Charge einmalig (und meist nur examplarisch) mit dem  passenden DVD-Laufwerk auf entsprechend niedrige Fehlerkorrekturrate  getestet. Bei BRs gäbe es zwar mittlerweile mit den 100 GB Medien ansatzweise akteptabele Speicehrmedien, dort fehlen mir aber die passenden Tools zur Prüfung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dann scheint sich bei mir das zu bestätigen, was ich an mehreren Stellen im Netz schon gelesen habe...


Die dateien hat es mir auf der internen meines HTPC`s zerlegt. Das war zu dem zeitpunkt eine 3,5 zoll mit 2TB (toshiba). Die ist mittlerweile aber durch eine 2,5 zoll mit 4TB (ebenfalls toshiba) ersetzt worden, weil ich platz brauchte und mir die 2TB zu laut war. Wie die sich schlägt, werde ich ja im verlaufe der nächsten 2 jahre sehen.
Als externe habe ich nur 3,5 zoll samsung mit 500GB, 2,5 zoll samsung mit 500GB und 1TB, eine externe maxtor mit 4TB (2,5 zoll toshiba->entbehrliche daten) und eine 3,5 Zoll 164GB Hitachi Deskstar im einsatz. Das sind allerdings im wesentlichen platten, die aus diversen raid-verbünden (hardware-raid, wo sich der controller schon bei der kleinsten macke tierisch aufregt) übrig geblieben sind.
Die samsung-platten kann man dabei übrigens beschreiben und vergessen. Allerdings ist das gerade bei den 3,5 zoll-modellen kein wunder. 500GB auf 3 platter macht halt keine sonderliche datendichte. 


> Bei BRs gäbe es zwar mittlerweile mit den 100 GB Medien ansatzweise akteptabele Speicehrmedien, dort fehlen mir aber die passenden Tools zur Prüfung.


Und genau das soll man bei BD`s nicht machen, also rohlinge mit mehreren lagen nehmen. Je mehr lagen die disk hat, um so weniger sicher sind sie. Mir selbst sind 2 lagen noch sicher genug, aber mehr will ich auch nicht haben. Da eher beschränke ich mein datenaufkommen bei bildern auf 300GB/jahr, auch wenn das dank der K1 nicht einfacher geworden ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2017)

Ich brenne auch quasi nur 25GB Blurays. Auf 50er Spindeln sind die preislich mit ~50 cent pro Rohling auch ganz ok.


----------

